# Niche Zero with... Sage Bambino Plus??



## Learningtowalk (Apr 20, 2021)

Right, 2nd attempt writing this. First one way too long.

In essence, I'm lucky enough to own a Niche Zero (since Jan-21). I currently use it to grind for v60 pour-overs and espresso (alternate weeks, use different beans for each purpose).

On the espresso side, I have a ROK GC manual machine. Which I bought on a bit of a whim 9 months ago, and has ultimately started me on this coffee journey. I've learnt a lot since then.

However with the ROK I have to worry about temp control (water-in, portafilter and group head), pulling pressure, etc all on top of the other espresso variables (grind size, dosing, ratio, tamp pressure, etc). So I'm getting a bit lost frankly, there's too much for a newb to learn.

Therefore I'm looking for a cheap-ish machine (probably 2nd hand) where I can remove some of the variables and improve technique. After a bit of research, I think a Sage Bambino Plus (for ~£200 used) might be the answer. I'd use it exclusively with the non-pressurised basket, of course, and given it's got a PID (@ 93C) temp control is no longer a variable to worry about.

Does anyone think this is absurd? Other option would be Gaggia Classic, but lack of PID (without mod) is putting me off.


----------



## Learningtowalk (Apr 20, 2021)

Just to add, long-term goal would be to get a great espresso machine that could last 10+ year... but only once I can begin to match it with my skill and understanding! Therefore short-term need a cheaper machine to learn from.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd check out the used machines in the classifieds, and quite a lot can be done to make the classic perform well.


----------

